# X will have to wait



## tarinoidenkertoja

Sziasztok,
Próbálom  magyarul  mondani "X will have to wait"  , például :" Elfoglalt vagyok, így "the seaside will have to wait""
Hogy kell mondanom ? " a tenger megvár?", "kell a tenger várni" ? vagy valahogy teljesen más?


----------



## francisgranada

Most elfoglalt vagyok, úgyhogy a tengernek még várnia kell.
Most elfoglalt vagyok, de a tenger megvár.

(ezek jutnak eszembe, várjuk meg a többiek ötleteit is ...)


----------



## Olivier0

Nyelvtani szempontból:
"X has to wait" = _X-nek várnia kell_ = _X-nek várnia_ "for X to wait" + _kell_ "it is necessary".
_Várnia_ "for him/her to wait" = _várni_ "to wait" + _-a_ "his/her".

_X-nek várnia _"for X to wait" olyan főnévi igeneves mondat (infinitive phrase, proposition infinitive), ami olaszul vagy franciául is létezik, de magyarul _-nak/nek_ van a francia "főnév alanya" után (sujet de l'infinitif). Olaszul vagy franciául inkább _qu'il attende_ (congiuntivo/subjonctif mód), ami magyarul is lehet: _kell, hogy várjon_ (felszólító mód), de a _kell_ szóval jobb az igenév magyarul: _várnia __kell_.

-- Olivier


----------

